# Which brands have a the best chemdawg-dog representations, or versions.



## morgwar (Mar 1, 2017)

As I understand it, there's not a lot of regulation or garuantee of what your getting seed wise.
All that we have to go on is reputation and word of mouth,
It so happens, this is THE best place to find what you need, to sort out the riff raff, and get a good strain that fits it's description.
I'm recently obsessed with the strain, chemdawg, or chemdog. I've never had it or grew it, but it sounds like my ideal girl.
I'm running chemdawg from HSO now hoping to get a male and female. Looking at em I'm thinking this is a sexy plant, lol.
So I want to make this my first breeding attempt and mix up all the reputable chem genetics in to one and then breed by selection till death do us part.
So my esteemed peers, could I get some suggestions of breeders and strains.
Oh and please no crosses or chem /××××.

yes I could look it up and yes I will, but the point of a forum is to interact and have cool conversations. Oh sorry for the long intro its the AK47 talking lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 1, 2017)

I've had good luck with Green Point Seeds. They offer a ton of stardawg crosses for a very reasonable price. The service, shipping and rewards program are awesome as well. https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/seeds-currently-in-stock


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 1, 2017)

Top Dawg is the top dog on the Chem trail.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 1, 2017)

Having trouble loading green point but I'll check em out thanks.
I've heard of top dog I think. If its got chops it's on the list. I'm also looking for something that's got a cool or really rude smell. 
Oh Here's them babies 
Sorry about the blurple we've since upgraded. The got a bit of transplant shock and about 4 days past needing bigger pots. They've perked up since.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 6, 2017)

So I'm looking at VGS C4DD (Chem D x C4D) as a definate addition to cross to hso chem 4 I'll grow it out first I'm still looking at greenthumb to add as well.
What I'm going to do is mix em all up! Then generation after generation pick what I think is the best pheno's. I'll be maintaining the males but will self and backcross to keep the traits I want.
This strain will be for myself family and freinds. 
So if I come up with a strain name, how can I lock it in as mine.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> As I understand it, there's not a lot of regulation or garuantee of what your getting seed wise.
> All that we have to go on is reputation and word of mouth,
> It so happens, this is THE best place to find what you need, to sort out the riff raff, and get a good strain that fits it's description.
> I'm recently obsessed with the strain, chemdawg, or chemdog. I've never had it or grew it, but it sounds like my ideal girl.
> ...


Man, do you have any access to California clones? The chemdog that I got from Harborside back in 2009 was absolute fire and tasted like candy. Either way HSO will get you something descent but I'm afraid no where near the clone only. I grew HSO's blue dream but it is no where near the clone only cut but still grade A smoke.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 6, 2017)

I just found the ubc chemo cut waitngbon the seeds to come,spose to b dope


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 7, 2017)

Bodhi has many nice crosses of all the different chems. Sunshine #4 I've been getting smells and tastes just like a pinesol esque chemical cleaner its a great representation of the Chem 4.

As mentioned Top Dawg seeds are the pioneers of the chem.. Many many chem crosses. A little more than others but you get what you pay for.

I wont go as far as to say HSO doesn't have legit cuts being used but I think you can do better with the aforementioned breeders. Bodhi is probably cheaper than HSO too..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> So I'm looking at VGS C4DD (Chem D x C4D) as a definate addition to cross to hso chem 4 I'll grow it out first I'm still looking at greenthumb to add as well.
> What I'm going to do is mix em all up! Then generation after generation pick what I think is the best pheno's. I'll be maintaining the males but will self and backcross to keep the traits I want.
> This strain will be for myself family and freinds.
> So if I come up with a strain name, how can I lock it in as mine.


Who is VGS? Is c4d chem d x (chem 4 x chem d)?


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> So if I come up with a strain name, *how can I lock it in as mine*.


no such thing
you wont be famous for your pollen chucking days sorry, but your chems will rock your world!


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> As I understand it, there's not a lot of regulation or garuantee of what your getting seed wise.
> All that we have to go on is reputation and word of mouth,
> It so happens, this is THE best place to find what you need, to sort out the riff raff, and get a good strain that fits it's description.
> I'm recently obsessed with the strain, chemdawg, or chemdog. I've never had it or grew it, but it sounds like my ideal girl.
> ...


start your journey with TopDawg genetics. While waiting for those to be in stock......planting some HSO Chem is a swell idea..... and you'll never look back I promise.
then add some of tres chem with his haze and discover your youth once again. then try his inner eye, its a sexy spinner too.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey those are some good suggestions.
VGS is verdant green seeds over on seedbay.
I'll look again but top dawg and bohdi just have crosses as far as I've seen . 
Sorry man I love crosses but I need to find my girl through her own genetics.
It's like I'm looking for a German Shepherd, long hair, short hair, fawn, red or black, doesn't matter I'm happy as long as it's certified, papered akc German shepherd.
Now cannabis doesn't have an akc or any real breeding standard, four different people will give you four different descriptions of a common strain they smoke. 
My first NYCD smoked and tasted nothing like Soma's, so I was disapointed with those seeds, even though it was great smoke. The stuff I got from a bud in Minneapolis was closer to how sour d and chem 4 is described.
So chem X whatever is just that.
Give me a reasonably reliable breeder that has given effort to preserving a strain because that is my goal too.
Verdant green seeds sounds like he was trying that.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 7, 2017)

Topdawg got me covered on the 91 cut,

*Chem 91 IX *= Chem 91 bx (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
The chem d looks okay but I'm not convinced on tres dawg, purely my ignorance but need to research.

Chem 91 is gonna shake things up if I can get ahold of it.

So here's the description off SeedB of verdant greens experiment.

"The classic elite clone Chem D crossed with a selected male from rez's C4D that smelt strongly of Chem D. C4D was the Chem 4 cut crossed with rez's Chem D ibl male - so this should come out like a Chem D back-cross with Chem 4 as the outcross! The test grows are showing healthy, very high yielding plants that reek of Chem and diesel and which look to go around 10-11 weeks. None of the Chem D clone's leaf streak trait has appeared in the 3 Females from the test grow."


So from what I'm reading this guy is working with resevoir seeds "ibl" chemdawg d. Now we all know an ibl is farfetched but it sounds like the guy was at least trying for a pure chemdawg of some sort.
Can't really bash on HSO they're only brokered through Europe and the humboldt genetics are pretty clean.
I've heard they're chem 4 is legit 
Thanks on topdawg now it's time to raise funds and shop.

I need verdant greens mutant,
I need topdawg chem 91
Ive got hso (and from the stink of these veggers it looks pretty much like every chem 4 I've seen on here)

Does Anybody Know THE Deal WITH THE Kush? Was it one of the original chem phenos?

To be honest I've never tried kush, lol


----------



## morgwar (Mar 7, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man, do you have any access to California clones? The chemdog that I got from Harborside back in 2009 was absolute fire and tasted like candy. Either way HSO will get you something descent but I'm afraid no where near the clone only. I grew HSO's blue dream but it is no where near the clone only cut but still grade A smoke.


Hey man that would be one to add if I could but Nevada is still on the start up and I don't trust the local stuff yet, lol lots of California bud god wannabes come over here while you keep all the good cali breeders lol.
Ive decided that I don't like the clone idea from a spiritual point of view. Cutting a soul into thousands of pieces is pretty dark, let alone never letting it rest or die.
Now if it was Hitler that would be apropriate. Even from a scientific point of view it's the same plant in forever limbo.
Bad juju my friend.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey man that would be one to add if I could but Nevada is still on the start up and I don't trust the local stuff yet, lol lots of California bud god wannabes come over here while you keep all the good cali breeders lol.
> Ive decided that I don't like the clone idea from a spiritual point of view. Cutting a soul into thousands of pieces is pretty dark, let alone never letting it rest or die.
> Now if it was Hitler that would be apropriate. Even from a scientific point of view it's the same plant in forever limbo.
> Bad juju my friend.


I have to disagree with your juju logic. How does the plant not rest? And if life can be extended then how is that bad? The plant's main goal in life is to produce as many offspring as possible and most perennial plant reproduce through propagation other than seed production, i.e. cloning. That action happens in nature all the time with perennials. If it wasn't natural then the plant cutting wouldn't produce roots, it would just die. 

If you clone a female and produce seed with it once or many times then it is a positive for that plant, now instead of only producing one batch of seed, it has the ability to make much more, which in the end is exactly what the plant is trying to do.

So by cloning a female you are not "torturing" or forcing it to do you bidding. A basic course in plant biology would explain that concept for you, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2017)

To assume you're somehow more empathetic to plants or animals than I also makes me laugh, hard.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 7, 2017)

All respect, it's a difference of opinion and I'll not condemn anyone for following that logic, as mine has no more merit.
My belief is based on my upbringing.
I can't help fearing some part of the original is still alive.
The genes don't change. It's the same plant, and maybe it's ok with it, But I don't know. Or I could just be watching too much Dr Who.
I took bio, bio 2, biochem, anatomy, human anatomy, lol etc etc but that was decades ago. What I do know is that intelligence is undefined, and on a larger scale my life is no more valuable than that of a blade of grass.
Buuuttt! That grass was just as ruthless about crowding out others to meet its needs and if cloning satisfies your needs then it's just how it is.
My hypothesis makes me guilty where others are guiltless doing the same.

Time for some Rick and Morty reruns lol


----------



## morgwar (Mar 7, 2017)

"And if life can be extended then how is thatbad?"

Lololololol

Metalica, one, and justice for all album


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Topdawg got me covered on the 91 cut,
> 
> *Chem 91 IX *= Chem 91 bx (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
> The chem d looks okay but I'm not convinced on tres dawg, purely my ignorance but need to research.
> ...


topdawg tres= chemdawg
og kush comes from the Kush mountains region, just an afghan kush, nothing more. 
check lineages here http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Under_Dawg/Top_Dawg_Seeds
plant a thousand afghan kush and likely will see all kinds of favs, like cherry, orange, sour, lemon


HSO Chemdog is Chem "91, not Chem4, I think.


----------



## eazye252 (Mar 8, 2017)

Check out Insane Seed Posse


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> topdawg tres= chemdawg
> og kush comes from the Kush mountains region, just an afghan kush, nothing more.
> check lineages here http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Under_Dawg/Top_Dawg_Seeds
> plant a thousand afghan kush and likely will see all kinds of favs, like cherry, orange, sour, lemon
> ...


Cool thanks for the heads up on kush, I'm not knocking it but I don't want kush in my chem unless I put it there.
I will be adding a kush to my libray, but only as a rep from the kush family.
I could start a kush thread when that time comes. 
I heard hso has 91 but the recent chemdog from them is chem d according to the website.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

eazye252 said:


> Check out Insane Seed Posse


Just checked some of thier stuff out,
All looks like crosses with afghan.
Not much of an icp fan, now if Zack wyld came out with a strain or Corey Taylor from Slipknot...... 
Lots of people have afghan crosses, but that can't be chemdawg by my reasoning


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Cool thanks for the heads up on kush, I'm not knocking it but I don't want kush in my chem unless I put it there.
> 
> .


what? what exactly do you think Chemdog is?
you are over thinking it, just take the plunge. the only thing making chemdog any better is when its married to another indica type elite kush's like ghost og, 818, la, etc. check out a Punnets Square to learn how these marriages take place, how they choose pheno's to continue isolating desired terpene profiles.

chemdog is an indica likely afghani, married with thai/nepali possibly, I'll know soon when the dna strips arrive.

"
At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, joebrand (aka wonkanobe) and pbud met chemdog and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. Joe and Chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In ’91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can’t blame him). The 3 females were labeled "chemdawg" (now '91 chemdawg), "chemdawg a" (now chemdawg's sister), and "chemdawg b". In 2001, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled "c", "d", and "e". the "e" seed never germinated, "c" turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg "d" was the keeper. In 2006, chemdog and joebrand reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, "4" being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the "4" was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the "reunion pheno". Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash." http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chem_Dawg/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I heard hso has 91 but the recent chemdog from them is chem d according to the website.


this, from their web today, both chems they offer https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/buy-cannabis-seeds/chemdawg/

"Chemdawg is a cannabis seed that stems from the original line devised by its creator, as it is the result of the original *Chem 91* elite clone."

please link me to the site saying its chem d ?
thanks


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> this, from their web today, both chems they offer https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/buy-cannabis-seeds/chemdawg/
> 
> "Chemdawg is a cannabis seed that stems from the original line devised by its creator, as it is the result of the original *Chem 91* elite clone."
> 
> ...



Sorry it wasn't d it's chem 4

https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/blog/hso-chemdawg4/

1/3 of the page down.

Humboldt seeds is proud to present our Chemdawg #4. This along with our Chemdawg ’91 and the Chemdawg D have their own unique traits. The Chemdawg #4 has rapid vegetative growth with the expressions leaning towards the sativa parentage. Known for vigorous foliage development and deep forest green hues, the infrastructure is supported by long inter-nodal spacing. Though tall and lanky in stature, Chemdawg remains indica dominant.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Topdawg got me covered on the 91 cut,
> 
> *Chem 91 IX *= Chem 91 bx (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
> The chem d looks okay but I'm not convinced on tres dawg, purely my ignorance but need to research.
> ...


Chem himself said that Arjan at Greenhouse had a real chem 91. That was years ago and I haven't tried it (the chem feminized he sells) It looks like the proper structure. That's all I can say there.
HSO's chem 4 is less then my 91 cut in most ways - including potency.
Dr. Greenthumbs chem 4 is very nice and a far better version of the #4 cut. I lost it last year in a "cop infestation". I'm not planing on retrieving it for awhile as I have other things to try first.

Right now, Matt Riot has giesel S1's for sale (not cheap and limited amount available). This is directly from chem and it's chem's last link to the old dog's. They've worked together on some fine cross's with that there. The So Cal Super Skunk was a project to attempt to bring back "dog". I got that and it's Giesel X White Dawg. Great trich production. 

The topdawg has chems versions too. Those maybe the best available. There are a cpl of other places I might check on SHN for some good genetics in what your looking for. Thing is, SHN is down till like 3:00 o'clock EST for repairs....I would check them later. Topdawg is there too....I'm guessing you know of the site I speak of?

This is the 91 I have, direct from a cut and over 13 years in my possession.

Pic's were taken yesterday at 11:59 am

Pure, untouched Chem 91


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Chem himself said that Arjan at Greenhouse had a real chem 91. That was years ago and I haven't tried it (the chem feminized he sells) It looks like the proper structure. That's all I can say there.
> HSO's chem 4 is less then my 91 cut in most ways - including potency.
> Dr. Greenthumbs chem 4 is very nice and a far better version of the #4 cut. I lost it last year in a "cop infestation". I'm not planing on retrieving it for awhile as I have other things to try first.
> 
> ...



First of all... that is a fine specimen indeed and 13 years wow.
So.. that looks like YOUR chemdawg
Beautiful, you found her and kept her 13 years kudos I wish I knew how to give reps, because you deserve em.
I'm waiting on SHN too.
I've been looking at greenhouse and greenthumb still researching but they've got a lot of people vouching for em.
I'd kill for some Matt riot stuff but I'm new to this and don't know how to order.
Thanks man that info is top notch and whatever you do don't lose that 91.
I really want to make my own heirloom chem, but who knows I might find one that hits the bullseye as is.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> topdawg tres= chemdawg
> og kush comes from the Kush mountains region, just an afghan kush, nothing more.
> check lineages here http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Under_Dawg/Top_Dawg_Seeds
> plant a thousand afghan kush and likely will see all kinds of favs, like cherry, orange, sour, lemon
> ...


WRONG! It is *not an afgani strain! *OG kush was a breeding project to control PM in coastal area's on the west coast. Ghost cut OG was the first result of that project - BAD ASS strain! Orgn Kid is the "KING" of OG = draw conclusions from that.....

HSO's 4 is - #4 pheno genetic's 

Stay away from anything Cali Connection...Long story behind that but, lets just say the guys involved had a big argument over the breeding practice and quality of the dog lines....SFV was pissed off..


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok found riots website, baby steps


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> First of all... that is a fine specimen indeed and 13 years wow.
> So.. that looks like YOUR chemdawg
> Beautiful, you found her and kept her 13 years kudos I wish I knew how to give reps, because you deserve em.
> I'm waiting on SHN too.
> ...



Just so you know lol, it's chemdog not dawg - giggle.....

That's a straight 91 cut. I had to trade something interesting for that! 

Like I said, I can't vouch for Arjan's fem version but, chem himself said he had the real 91 sooo????

Green thumbs #4, is legit #4.....It worked well for me.....I will get it back eventually

All I can say about Rez and his beans....Be fucking careful. He has a bad record of passing BS beans on seedbay in large lots of junk beans. If he pulls that there....his beans at other places would be? He's not a popular guy - he has a bad history with Gypsy and Chem.

Dig that up yourself. I mean, look at his section at IC - No one has posted there since 2013.....Skip the rat bastard.


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Ok found riots website, baby steps



Some of the prices giving you cold sweats?


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 8, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> WRONG! It is *not an afgani strain! *OG kush was a breeding project to control PM in coastal area's on the west coast. Ghost cut OG was the first result of that project - BAD ASS strain! Orgn Kid is the "KING" of OG = draw conclusions from that.....
> 
> HSO's 4 is - #4 pheno genetic's
> 
> Stay away from anything Cali Connection...Long story behind that but, lets just say the guys involved had a big argument over the breeding practice and quality of the dog lines....SFV was pissed off..



you're right sir, Pakistan 
what those OG guys married with the Pakistni/Hindu/Kush region weed did was magic for sure,Hindu *Kush* range, is mostly located in northern Pakistan and the Nuristan and Badakhshan provinces of *Afghanistan, so....*
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Ghost_OG/Clone_Only_Strains/ looks like chemdog is in ghost OG!


*Ghost OG* »»» OG Kush Ghost cut
OG Kush Ghost cut Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg



Unknown Indica »»» Indica


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 8, 2017)

Tres named his work chemdaWg to honor the Real CVA, so he says on youtube.
the real va says he laughs at the W though, the way I understand it. but I dont give a shit either, the smoke is 100% killer everytime
no matter what he does, like a Green Midas


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

Dually Noted on the rez gear.
Yeah riots gear is a bit spendy.
But it's woth it if it gets me that holy grail chem dog/chemdawg 
Am I wrong for not wanting skunk kush or Afghani bred in?, I'm no expert at ALL and this has been days of reading . I'm looking for foundation genetics for my very own chem dog or dawg. 
Again this is so I can spend year's refining selectively to my own tastes, so variety is good just no out crosses. Once I get it down, then I'LL DO THE OUTCROSSING. Lol


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> what? what exactly do you think Chemdog is?
> you are over thinking it, just take the plunge. the only thing making chemdog any better is when its married to another indica type elite kush's like ghost og, 818, la, etc. check out a Punnets Square to learn how these marriages take place, how they choose pheno's to continue isolating desired terpene profiles.
> 
> chemdog is an indica likely afghani, married with thai/nepali possibly, I'll know soon when the dna strips arrive.
> ...


Well I am a newbie at cannabis but when it comes to plants animals and breeding I'm old hat.
Being an F1 hybrid of African and European jeans myself if you look at my children. One looks exactly like me and the other is blonde haired blue-eyed and purely European. So taking the plunge quote unquote doesn't afford me anything but the potential for a Kush leaning phenotype further down the line. Now I'm married back to European lineage that's a back cross to my mother's genetics. If my son marries someone of African heritage he's back cross to my father's lineage. From what I understand that would stabilize my traits somewhat.
So all I'm looking for in the end is a strain that presents and is focused on the genetics of the original beans grown. After I have gotten the traits that I like from that line stabilized then I'll start looking into making my own crosses. This is not for profit this is something I can give my children. So they can make crosses of Their Own


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 8, 2017)

good luck !


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Just so you know lol, it's chemdog not dawg - giggle.....
> 
> That's a straight 91 cut. I had to trade something interesting for that!
> 
> ...


I'll skip rez but VGS might have gotten lucky his stuff is pretty popular.
Decision wise it's looking like several hundred dollars investment but that's nothing new.
Green thumb passes the litmus test despite what's said about it, too many yeas and not enough nays. And of course there's chems word on arjan.
So it's 1.arjan, greenhouse
2. VGS C4DD (Chem D x C4D) 3. topdawg.4.greenthumb 5. Matt riot.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

Seeds here now website is still a bit buggy. A lot of dead links or repeat descriptions.
But there seems to be a whole world of breeders that I wasn't even aware of.
Talking to my nonsmoking buddies after legalization, I've realized that there is an entire subculture that isn't remotely aware of what we've done with this awesome plant. Heck I'm just getting my feet wet.
I have a lot to learn.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

Never mind they're back offline again.
Which is good because a lot of his strains werent there. Either that or not available


----------



## Odin* (Mar 8, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have to disagree with your juju logic. How does the plant not rest? And if life can be extended then how is that bad? The plant's main goal in life is to produce as many offspring as possible and most perennial plant reproduce through propagation other than seed production, i.e. cloning. That action happens in nature all the time with perennials. If it wasn't natural then the plant cutting wouldn't produce roots, it would just die.
> 
> If you clone a female and produce seed with it once or many times then it is a positive for that plant, now instead of only producing one batch of seed, it has the ability to make much more, which in the end is exactly what the plant is trying to do.
> 
> So by cloning a female you are not "torturing" or forcing it to do you bidding. A basic course in plant biology would explain that concept for you, lol.



I'm going to cut off a pinky toe, throw it into a pool of blood, and watch as "I" emerge. That is "Bad Juju". I'm with you.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> All respect, it's a difference of opinion and I'll not condemn anyone for following that logic, as mine has no more merit.
> My belief is based on my upbringing.
> I can't help fearing some part of the original is still alive.
> The genes don't change. It's the same plant, and maybe it's ok with it, But I don't know. Or I could just be watching too much Dr Who.
> ...



Even if the plant is conscious and continues to be so, clone-to-clone, how is that "upsetting"? Imagine being able to live your life, over and over, fulfilling purpose, yet perpetually getting "better" (assuming optimal "environment"). Sounds like an awesome place "to be".


----------



## Odin* (Mar 8, 2017)

Topdawg and Mycotek are two that I know of. I've run Topdawg's "Tres Stardawg 2.0", love it. I have a pack of Mycotek's "Hellbreath" that I'm about to pop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> All respect, it's a difference of opinion and I'll not condemn anyone for following that logic, as mine has no more merit.
> My belief is based on my upbringing.
> I can't help fearing some part of the original is still alive.
> The genes don't change. It's the same plant, and maybe it's ok with it, But I don't know. Or I could just be watching too much Dr Who.
> ...


Werd. I may have been a bit harsh. I watch plenty of The Doctor, I prefer Tom Baker era, and I'm Jones'ing for more Rick and Morty. 

If I could let the plant die naturally and harvest then I would but unfortunately I can't. My comment about plant biology wasn't to suggest you're inept or not intelligent, I simply meant plants live a different life than we do. They have evolved to be able to regenerate and some plants evolved to live indefinitely, i.e. perennial plants. 

Technically marijuana is an annual plant so I guess you could pick at that but I mean come on dude. You're using a computer so you obviously have committed to living in the consumer world. Unless you grow and raise all your own food, produce your own electricity/gas/various other utilities then you're unable to absolve the sins against nature you have committed by using such amenities of society. So not to clone or use clones because of the moral implications is kind of


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

ANY living things true will is dependant on its needs and natural state.
I liken it to the treatment of a bonsai tree.
Only people can create a cruelty aplicable to something that doesn't see or feel, and revel in the beauty of its suffering.
Don't get me wrong I'm not a "tree hugger"
I hunt and fish even dabble in taxidermy.
But I would never artificially keep something alive after its times come, or natural cycles finished.
This plant is an annual and it's supposed to die every season (as we all know), it's also supposed to reproduce sexually as apposed to asexually.
It has developed the ability to reproduce asexual as a survival mechanism, but not designed to do so in perpetuity. Genetic degradation and depression are the end result. Can you here it whispering "kill me"
NoW I won't go into telemerase tails and cellular lifespan but with all that aside it's fine I'm sure for a few grows, but do it a favor and seed it out or let it go.
Fem only breeders remind me of the the tomato pack at the grocery store. Let that big tom bloom and Polinate next year the seeds produce cherry tomatoes.
Anyway I'm done I don't come here to push my crap on everybody.

And you are not a bad person for cloning just as I'm not a bad person for stepping on a cricket.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Werd. I may have been a bit harsh. I watch plenty of The Doctor, I prefer Tom Baker era, and I'm Jones'ing for more Rick and Morty.
> 
> If I could let the plant die naturally and harvest then I would but unfortunately I can't. My comment about plant biology wasn't to suggest you're inept or not intelligent, I simply meant plants live a different life than we do. They have evolved to be able to regenerate and some plants evolved to live indefinitely, i.e. perennial plants.
> 
> Technically marijuana is an annual plant so I guess you could pick at that but I mean come on dude. You're using a computer so you obviously have committed to living in the consumer world. Unless you grow and raise all your own food, produce your own electricity/gas/various other utilities then you're unable to absolve the sins against nature you have committed by using such amenities of society. So not to clone or use clones because of the moral implications is kind of


Hey I'm also a humanist and feel this planet is a tool for furtherance like the billions more well visit it time.
Really, I have no judgement for those who clone it really is tantamount to stepping on a cricket lol. Ive just developed a soft spot for cannabis. 
I like you're vibe man I read youre posts and learn from you and apreciate your point of view. But fu$##$ jerry man, look at him.
" I don't apreciate your unemployed jeans in my grandchildren jerry"


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Werd. I may have been a bit harsh. I watch plenty of The Doctor, I prefer Tom Baker era, and I'm Jones'ing for more Rick and Morty.
> 
> If I could let the plant die naturally and harvest then I would but unfortunately I can't. My comment about plant biology wasn't to suggest you're inept or not intelligent, I simply meant plants live a different life than we do. They have evolved to be able to regenerate and some plants evolved to live indefinitely, i.e. perennial plants.
> 
> Technically marijuana is an annual plant so I guess you could pick at that but I mean come on dude. You're using a computer so you obviously have committed to living in the consumer world. Unless you grow and raise all your own food, produce your own electricity/gas/various other utilities then you're unable to absolve the sins against nature you have committed by using such amenities of society. So not to clone or use clones because of the moral implications is kind of


Baker rocks I think he was the most formidable and darkEST of all the doctors.
Made a lot of nasty comments about humans but defended us fiercely and died with a plan. I think Eccleston had a great run in the new series. And I barely tolerated Matt Smith.
Pertwee sucked Peter Davidson had awesome companions. Lol I could go on forever.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 8, 2017)

@morgwar What if the grass is greener? I've never, not once, received a clone that I would have deemed "healthy". Generation after generation of clones have done nothing, but become bigger and better. Suppose I'm giving them a second/third/fourth/100'th chance to be the best they can be? Who wouldn't want the chance to do it all over again, only "bigger and better"? 

If I had a "round two"... I wouldn't change a thing, but it would be cool to do it again.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @morgwar What if the grass is greener? I've never, not once, received a clone that I would have deemed "healthy". Generation after generation of clones have done nothing, but become bigger and better. Suppose I'm giving them a second/third/fourth/100'th chance to be the best they can be? Who wouldn't want the chance to do it all over again, only "bigger and better"?
> 
> If I had a "round two"... I wouldn't change a thing, but it would be cool to do it again.


To show I'm a good sport. this article PROVES ME WRONG. Clone on my friends and I will partake!

In striking contrast to animals, plants are able to develop and reproduce in the presence of significant levels of genome damage. This is seen clearly in both the viability of plants carrying knockouts for key recombination and DNA repair genes, which are lethal in vertebrates, and in the impact of telomere dysfunction. Telomerase knockout mice show accelerated ageing and severe developmental phenotypes, with effects on both highly proliferative and on more quiescent tissues, while cell death in Arabidopsis _tert_ mutants is mostly restricted to actively dividing meristematic cells. Through phenotypic and whole-transcriptome RNAseq studies, we present here an analysis of the response of Arabidopsis plants to the continued presence of telomere damage. Comparison of second-generation and seventh-generation _tert_ mutant plants has permitted separation of the effects of the absence of the telomerase enzyme and the ensuing chromosome damage. In addition to identifying a large number of genes affected by telomere damage, many of which are of unknown function, the striking conclusion of this study is the clear difference observed at both cellular and transcriptome levels between the ways in which mammals and plants respond to chronic telomeric damage.

In short if you were to clone vertebrate cells they would degrade and die from shortened telemerase structuring due to cellular division and erosion from accumulated oxidization.
Plants however seem to correct this damage with better innate gene editing and repair abillities.

This means that long after a horrible nuclear war plants and cock roaches will laugh at us lolololol


----------



## morgwar (Mar 8, 2017)

What's interesting is allot of these studies follow the cher noble incident.
Each time one of our cells divide a part of the telomerase is damaged causing age.
The food we eat the air we breath oxidizes and causes further damage causing the cell to die.
Old age comes with a reduced number of functioning and reproducing cells.
With a plant this is avoided so a plant clone, being wholly from the cells of its mother would simply continue correcting it's own chromosomes and continue.

I'll tell you what man I'm beginning to believe this plant has solely designed itself for our needs as a symbiotic organism.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 12, 2017)

Anybody heard of classics seeds?
I've found a couple good reviews and threads on other forums .
I'm not happy about the super skunk, but these look like they have a mix of top dawg genetics.

"Mixed Mutts (SuperStar Dog x Chemdog) x (Chemdog x Super Skunk) it's several Chems grown to test till found the best ones and crossed them to each other and then the best 2 crosses used to cross them again. It's almost pure Chem except for the Super Skunk added to one of the Chems. It's not a good outdoor strain unless your in a area where it stays dry throught October. Little longer flowering than the others by 1 weeks so expect 9-11 weeks flowering time indoors, but the bigger buds are worth the extra week. (Picture of seeded mother plant)".

Never ordered from seeds here now. But two failures to launch and then exceeded server errors for three days on top of not stocking anything out of top Dawgs catalog I wanted, or sold out imediately.
Well might be my loss but I don't need that hassle in this day and age


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey I'm also a humanist and feel this planet is a tool for furtherance like the billions more well visit it time.
> Really, I have no judgement for those who clone it really is tantamount to stepping on a cricket lol. Ive just developed a soft spot for cannabis.
> I like you're vibe man I read youre posts and learn from you and apreciate your point of view. But fu$##$ jerry man, look at him.
> " I don't apreciate your unemployed jeans in my grandchildren jerry"



Alright dude well next time u go to the hospital make sure we all know u are Dnr/dni so we don't waste time doing CPR. 
U step on a cricket and take a life but won't work to keep one.. maybe you will reincarnate as that cricket so you can see your error.

BTW I wouldn't spend 100+ on gear until you learn how to water. Those babies on page one are trying to tell u they don't like what you're doing. Go get some GPS black gold when it's on auction at 20 dollars just don't come in here telling us they suck if it doesn't turn out. 
The seed gives you the potential how closely get to it is up to you!


----------



## morgwar (Mar 12, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Alright dude well next time u go to the hospital make sure we all know u are Dnr/dni so we don't waste time doing CPR.
> U step on a cricket and take a life but won't work to keep one.. maybe you will reincarnate as that cricket so you can see your error.
> 
> BTW I wouldn't spend 100+ on gear until you learn how to water. Those babies on page one are trying to tell u they don't like what you're doing. Go get some GPS black gold when it's on auction at 20 dollars just don't come in here telling us they suck if it doesn't turn out.
> The seed gives you the potential how closely get to it is up to you!


Woah hey fella how's it going?
Having a bad day? 
Need a hug?
If you read everything you'll see I set myself straight on cloning.
I did mention they had been transplanted, I let em dry out first so the soil shrinks away from the sides.
What's really bothering you man?
I'll listen


----------



## morgwar (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh and I am the cricket, one day I'll get squashed, just like everyone else.
Here's a little tip snowflake.

"Nobody belongs anywhere, 
nobodies here on purpose, 
we're all gonna die"


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Woah hey fella how's it going?
> Having a bad day?
> Need a hug?
> If you read everything you'll see I set myself straight on cloning.
> ...


Hey the post I quoted set me off on that one. Shoulda waited more than 5 mins before posting but still mean my advice. I've seen black gold [91chem x stardawg] for 22 bucks on greenpoint site. That's exactly what u want and it's cheap enough that you can fuck up without feeling too shitty.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 15, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Hey the post I quoted set me off on that one. Shoulda waited more than 5 mins before posting but still mean my advice. I've seen black gold [91chem x stardawg] for 22 bucks on greenpoint site. That's exactly what u want and it's cheap enough that you can fuck up without feeling too shitty.


I got a bit defensive, it was a tough day at work.I apologize, and apreciate the tip, I'll actually be picking that one up.
Your posts and grows are solid.
Exit morgwar, a wiser man.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 15, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Hey the post I quoted set me off on that one. Shoulda waited more than 5 mins before posting but still mean my advice. I've seen black gold [91chem x stardawg] for 22 bucks on greenpoint site. That's exactly what u want and it's cheap enough that you can fuck up without feeling too shitty.



I'll be picking up that cackleberry too, to cross with my cherry bomb and vortex aka (Gods p××××)?
Cherry p×××y anyone?
great tip man I'm still new to all the seed companies out there


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 15, 2017)

You guys and your big paragraphs. ....


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'll be picking up that cackleberry too, to cross with my cherry bomb and vortex aka (Gods p××××)?
> Cherry p×××y anyone?
> great tip man I'm still new to all the seed companies out there


GOOD MAN! You'll love them dude these genes are vigorous. Plant them right into the medium too don't soak or paper towel or whatever cuz these babies are fresh. I nearly drowned mine trying to soak them cuz they popped so damn fast.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 19, 2017)

Details man. I wish I was witty with the one liners but I need more space to develop an idea


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> GOOD MAN! You'll love them dude these genes are vigorous. Plant them right into the medium too don't soak or paper towel or whatever cuz these babies are fresh. I nearly drowned mine trying to soak them cuz they popped so damn fast.



YES sir! I always use direct to soil or direct to plug. Pointy side up so the root loops down and pushes the coty out going up. 
If a seed can't make it that way it wins the Darwin award!


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> GOOD MAN! You'll love them dude these genes are vigorous. Plant them right into the medium too don't soak or paper towel or whatever cuz these babies are fresh. I nearly drowned mine trying to soak them cuz they popped so damn fast.


Hey so how do I get chems sister in the mix? Or is that one a waste of time. 
I can only find it crossed to og or polar bear cush.
And are the cushed close enough to chem to include it?
So many twists. Honestly black gold, and copper chem may be all I need


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2017)

topdawg seeds got some really good chem crosses


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah chem sister idk. If anything Top Dawg since he's got pretty much all of them but chances are you'll find similar stuff in all the chem cuts since theyre supposedly the same genotype.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> topdawg seeds got some really good chem crosses


Yes they undoubtedly do but they're always sold out and their main online retailer sucks lol.
When I walk into a store and the shelves are empty, I typically leave and try back later. 
In this case I tried back later 12 times over 2 months. Not only are they out of stock but the website is either shut down for maintenance or exceeded bandwidth on the server.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 19, 2017)

g & l apparel, you're welcome


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yes they undoubtedly do but they're always sold out and their main online retailer sucks lol.
> When I walk into a store and the shelves are empty, I typically leave and try back later.
> In this case I tried back later 12 times over 2 months. Not only are they out of stock but the website is either shut down for maintenance or exceeded bandwidth on the server.


That sucks, OES usually has some in stock

http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/top-dawg


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Yeah chem sister idk. If anything Top Dawg since he's got pretty much all of them but chances are you'll find similar stuff in all the chem cuts since theyre supposedly the same genotype.


Usps says delivery tomorrow on black gold, can't wait!! Will be picking up cackleberry on Friday(payday lol). And I'll grab copper chem when it's in stock. I'll grab tres sister from topdawg whenever it pops up again.
I'm going to ignore the cherry diesel and skunk va out crosses in these and consolidate them. Then I'll start picking


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> g & l apparel, you're welcome


Hey how do I get in that website, says invite only!!!


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey how do I get in that website, says invite only!!!


you pm me for the secret password, nah, go here https://gandlapparel.com
fish around. hint- Great growers find it fast ggfif lol


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you pm me for the secret password, nah, go here https://gandlapparel.com
> fish around. hint- Great growers find it fast ggfif lol


Yeah sorry, too permabaked to figure that one out. Hit every link on the site.
Thanks anyway man!


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you pm me for the secret password, nah, go here https://gandlapparel.com
> fish around. hint- Great growers find it fast ggfif lol


Got it... wow that's one way to do it


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

Okay that mixes things up a bit. Gotta rethink maybe. Yes wish I could give rep lol 113 results @chemphlegm you rock


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 19, 2017)

if you want the very best over there just ask, I dont miss tres gear, anywhere, anytime. I stalk this breeder, flood his email, on every list, 


morgwar said:


> Okay that mixes things up a bit. Gotta rethink maybe. Yes wish I could give rep lol 113 results @chemphlegm you rock


follow him to the beer store even.....


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Yeah chem sister idk. If anything Top Dawg since he's got pretty much all of them but chances are you'll find similar stuff in all the chem cuts since theyre supposedly the same genotype.



YES finally someone used the right term lol! GENOTYPE yes yes yes thank you!


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> if you want the very best over there just ask, I dont miss tres gear, anywhere, anytime. I stalk this breeder, flood his email, on every list,
> 
> 
> follow him to the beer store even.....


I'm still picking up all the greenpoint stuff and mix it but this gives me a chance to do a bit more fine tuning if some generation gets off track or I need to express a single trait.... I think I need to pick up a breeding bible soon. 

I am truly honored by all the great growers on this thread chipping in, I hope to be a peer in your ranks someday.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks like topdawg has me covered for chem 3 in the south park chem. 

Topdawg Southpark chem
(Chem 3/Tresdawg x 91 Chem bx2)

Greenpoint seeds Black gold
(Original New York City Diesel x Star Dawg)

Topdawg Sister city. 
(Chem Sister x ONYCD)

Green point Copper chem 
(Chem4x (chem4 chemd bx2) 
to round it out sativa/indica (91 semi heady)

If I'm missing a Chem genotype after this dawg pile so be it. Lol


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey how do I get in that website, says invite only!!!


Good question I looked too. I'm on the hunt for top dawg. Every site that has them is new to me. Of those few sites even few have any in stock. What's the deal?

I found clothes.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Good question I looked too. I'm on the hunt for top dawg. Every site that has them is new to me. Of those few sites even few have any in stock. What's the deal?
> 
> I found clothes.


http://www.sourpatchseeds.com
These guys have em too


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 19, 2017)

10/4 but what am I missing on the other site G&L. Jokes already on me because I looked. Im just not sure whether I'm dumb for looking? Or dumb for not figuring it out? lol


----------



## morgwar (Mar 19, 2017)

Chemphlegm's clues hit it right on the head. 
I gotta respect the riddle, I know it sucks but it's his deal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> 10/4 but what am I missing on the other site G&L. Jokes already on me because I looked. Im just not sure whether I'm dumb for looking? Or dumb for not figuring it out? lol


Check out mountaintopseedbank on instagram, or thedankteam.com.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Chemphlegm's clues hit it right on the head.
> I gotta respect the riddle, I know it sucks but it's his deal.


Well thanks. But I don't have time for games.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Check out mountaintopseedbank on instagram, or thedankteam.com.


lol I don't do instagram, FB, twitter or any of it. Thanks though


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2017)

I thought I was doing you a favor hooking you up with an instagram supplier for Topdawg, that much fewer know about and who carry items you cannot find at most other vendors. 
If your not on instagram your missing out on what's going on in the Canna industry. There are a few seedbanks who can only be viewed on Instagram.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2017)

Top Dawg is one of the 3 original breeders involved (Either JJ-NYC or PBud). HSO's good. GHS, Chemdog himself confirmed, has a real cut.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 19, 2017)

@Bakersfield

10/4 I appreciate that! I just have no interest in them. I've got no problem paying the price. I'm old enough where I think social media is a waste of time. I know I'm in the minority but my real opinion on it would probably rub everyone the wrong way.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> @Bakersfield
> 
> 10/4 I appreciate that! I just have no interest in them. I've got no problem paying the price. I'm old enough where I think social media is a waste of time. I know I'm in the minority but my real opinion on it would probably rub everyone the wrong way.


To each their own. I agree though, it's mostly a waste of time.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Got it... wow that's one way to do it


Ok ---> maybe if I wasn't a glass half full kind of guy it wouldn't have taken 3 tries to figure it out. I thought it was a joke. It reminds me of the 80s/90s. If you don't know about the back room. There is no backroom.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone got reviews on
91 Chem #12
Chemdog 2017
91 star
Those caught my eye. But I'm driving blind because I'm not familiar with them. 

Or should I look for something else?


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 20, 2017)

That place beats the hell out seeds here now price wise. SHN has 48 listed but only 16 in stock. On the other hand g&l has 15 listed and they're all in stock. A few they both have. In each case g&l has better prices. Now can they be trusted?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> That place beats the hell out seeds here now price wise. SHN has 48 listed but only 16 in stock. On the other hand g&l has 15 listed and they're all in stock. A few they both have. In each case g&l has better prices. Now can they be trusted?


I havnt ordered from him but there's a thread dedicated to him here and it doesn't paint a pretty picture. You'll probably get your seeds though.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 20, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I havnt ordered from him but there's a thread dedicated to him here and it doesn't paint a pretty picture. You'll probably get your seeds though.


That doesn't sound good! I found nothing searching this site about the site.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> That doesn't sound good! I found nothing searching this site about the site.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/green-line-organics-seed-bank.889234/


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 20, 2017)

So are you saying green line became G&L apparel?? That's a long thread to sift through.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2017)

As far as I know. I'm sure somebody with more knowledge about them will chime in.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 20, 2017)

A big piece of the puzzle. Got a months wait on a new batch of supersoil and these are going in.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 20, 2017)

Nah gotta make seeds I guess ocean forrest and biobizz and if I get an awesome male and female CLONE CLONE, CLONE!!!! then supersoil 15 gall air pot and 782 ppfd. I'll be geno hunting for things to self as well for backreference


----------



## morgwar (Mar 20, 2017)

man I didn't even see garlix there's another one!


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> View attachment 3910067 View attachment 3910070
> 
> A big piece of the puzzle. Got a months wait on a new batch of supersoil and these are going in.


Can I ask what's the deal with them. Are they buying top dawg gear same as us in bigger numbers (hunting) and then crossing it? Or are they close and working with the same parents as TD? I'd always rather give my business to the original breeder when possible.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 20, 2017)

*Order summary*



 Cackleberry × 1
10 Regular Seeds
$67.77

Discount (xxxxx-xxxxxx)

*$-67.77*
Subtotal

*$0.00*
Shipping

*$5.54*
Total

*$5.54 
*
Liked on facebook, wrote a review posted them on Facebook. Earned enough points to buy cackleberry for the price of shipping.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 20, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Can I ask what's the deal with them. Are they buying top dawg gear same as us in bigger numbers (hunting) and then crossing it? Or are they close and working with the same parents as TD? I'd always rather give my business to the original breeder when possible.


Not sure, don't care really, This is for me. not some Holywood breeder fantasy! I want to smoke this with my grandkids and he's making it possible.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> View attachment 3910067 View attachment 3910070
> 
> A big piece of the puzzle. Got a months wait on a new batch of supersoil and these are going in.


I got a pack of those to run from Black Friday.
I'm doing his Deputy and Sky pilot right now. I've just begun week 3 of flower and no disappointments yet.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> start your journey with TopDawg genetics. While waiting for those to be in stock......planting some HSO Chem is a swell idea..... and you'll never look back I promise.
> then add some of tres chem with his haze and discover your youth once again. then try his inner eye, its a sexy spinner too.


what have you grown from top dog before?


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> what have you grown from top dog before?


be easier for me to list my TD keepers. I'm not a rock star photo bug, I dont save notes and empty seed packets.count on my memory, so I know one day I'll pick up a repeat, and be just as pleased as I am with my treasured ones.

anything onycd, tres, og's, chems, guava, cory haim, haze, skunk, under, star, super, dawg.....these are sooooo kine


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> be easier for me to list my TD keepers. I'm not a rock star photo bug, I dont save notes and empty seed packets.count on my memory, so I know one day I'll pick up a repeat, and be just as pleased as I am with my treasured ones.
> 
> anything onycd, tres, og's, chems, guava, cory haim, haze, skunk, under, star, super, dawg.....these are sooooo kine


"dont really care about empty seed packs"
I ask specifically. Do you have any pictures to post. You have been recommending Topdawg a lot, so Id like to see what you have and how it looked .

If a person has never used his gear actually pictures make a diffeence.

Everyone has photos of there prized keepers and strains. Snap a few pictures from your garden and throw it up.

People keep there moms and are not just doing one cycle.

you are promoting the brand.

Any Seed breeder im talking about or in thread or promoting I have pictures posted.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> "dont really care about empty seed packs"
> I ask specifically. Do you have any pictures to post. You have been recommending Topdawg a lot, so Id like to see what you have and how it looked .
> 
> If a person has never used his gear actually pictures make a diffeence.
> ...


I dont keep moms, I clone from a clone from a clone from a clone, hundreds of times over many years. just me .
and no, I wont post pics for you, sorry, no offense though. I really dont care if someone else doesnt want to try his gear, that leaves more in stock for those in the know. if someone found a really special breeder and shared it with me, I'd surely appreciate it, hope you do too


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I dont keep moms, I clone from a clone from a clone from a clone, hundreds of times over many years. just me .
> and no, I wont post pics for you, sorry, no offense though. I really dont care if someone else doesnt want to try his gear, that leaves more in stock for those in the know. if someone found a really special breeder and shared it with me, I'd surely appreciate it, hope you do too


No offense, but one of those people " just take my word for it" without producing evidence. 

btw

I recommend topdawg


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No offense, but one of those people " just take my word for it" without producing evidence.
> 
> btw
> 
> ...


That's old school shit


----------



## morgwar (Mar 21, 2017)

I take crappy pictures but it's because I spent all my cash on gear and supplies.
Out of 7 "indoor grows" I've only got 1 and a half grows worth of pics.
Outdoors I ran the original Panama red in half acres in North Dakota shelter belts. and tended a small garden for an employer a strain that was called "one toke no choke" back in the 90s. (Pretty sure it was a Chem or an early kush/skunk)
A lot of us don't fully trust pictures and documentation due to our "gorrilla growing" past.
I'll take his word based on his posts and advice.
This whole industry is based on here say.
For all we know there are only 3 or four real strains and a whole lot of imagination coolaid.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That's old school shit


The new is not like the old.

Anything prior to leagalization (rec states) this is when all the breeders use to pour in there soul. 

I have the new starwdawg ix... to many things to get too


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 21, 2017)

Another vote for Mycotek if you cannot find anything in stock of Top Dawg that you want.

I've got a nice StarDawg IX, it is kinda foul, not quite chem D but it's in that ballpark.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 21, 2017)

If you're looking for real deal chem crosses check out Pisces genetics. Dude have just as much fire as JJ. Probably better. Motorbreath is his Uber is his. Good Jimmy if you wanna know more


----------



## morgwar (Mar 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you're looking for real deal chem crosses check out Pisces genetics. Dude have just as much fire as JJ. Probably better. Motorbreath is his Uber is his. Good Jimmy if you wanna know more



Hippie bay seems to have motorbreath in stock if anyone's up for it. Not sure on there rep for seeds or delivery.
I'm not mutch of a kush guy but looks like a good cut for a Kush introduction.
Gotta put it on my general library list based on its description and popularity if not for the genetics.
Never tried kush, best mix it with Chem to ease into it. Supposedly kush is a pheno of Chem or whatever.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/heirlooms_genetics/

Heirloomg genetics has Jimmy Nitz and topdawg.and a few.others.

He has a good deal right Now..


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No offense, but one of those people " just take my word for it" without ou,producing evidence.
> 
> btw
> 
> ...



thats the thing, I dont expect you to take my word for it, s that would imply I have some dog in the race, and I dont. you get know me here, if you trust me, you'll trust my experiences too maybe, if not, thats cool no need to any ways. I dont take pics like you, of seeds, packs or plants very often. I have shown a few though, once you get to know me you'll see them, or not, thats cool too. I dont lie, got no reason to lie, and I like sharing my experiences here.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> thats the thing, I dont expect you to take my word for it, s that would imply I have some dog in the race, and I dont. you get know me here, if you trust me, you'll trust my experiences too maybe, if not, thats cool no need to any ways. I dont take pics like you, of seeds, packs or plants very often. I have shown a few though, once you get to know me you'll see them, or not, thats cool too. I dont lie, got no reason to lie, and I like sharing my experiences here.


Well then,
 I will be seeing you around...


----------



## lordkoos (Mar 22, 2017)

It's not my personal favorite smoke, but we grew some excellent Chemdawg that we ordered from Sensible Seeds in the UK. Plants were easy to grow, and big, buds were massive, & it was potent.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

lordkoos said:


> It's not my personal favorite smoke, but we grew some excellent Chemdawg that we ordered from Sensible Seeds in the UK. Plants were easy to grow, and big, buds were massive, & it was potent.



Looks damn good, nice training too. How was the smell ?


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

Were all having a pleasant and civil conversation. Please watch the name calling.
Also note that no one in history has ever complied to a request made in that manner. Listen to your self.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm just being real.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

You're being generic


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 22, 2017)

Better then being a keyboard warrior.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

Sure


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh boy! My alerts are binging away for this?



PEACE


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 22, 2017)

Everybody needs a humbling once in awhile.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Oh boy! My alerts are binging away for this?
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE


Agreed, I'll stop encouraging him gotta check on that auction at green point.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Be careful lol. You never know when the moderator is having a bad day. I got banned not because I was trolling or saying offensive things. Just got a PM that they were tired of reading my posts. I jokingly but logically replied that a moderator who doesn't like reading posts probably has the wrong job! That was it and GOLDBERG71 was shot execution style! May he RIP!


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

Lol hopefully there's only one morgwar. I'll behave


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Ya never know there could be 

morgwarB.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Agreed, I'll stop encouraging him gotta check on that auction at green point.


Link for auction at Greenpoint please?


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/auction


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

Check out his gold points program, easy to earn a free pack +shipping


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Check out his gold points program, easy to earn a free pack +shipping


Respect. Thanks!


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

Garlix sounds killer,love the reviews. We're legal now and I'm out in the sticks. Time for some STANK!


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

Weren't you looking for the garlix mag? Dam near 1/2 price! That picture sure looks nice.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't do social media but if you do it looks like you could get a free pack easy enough with those rewards. Might not even need to make a purchase yet?!

From what I'm reading it's only a matter of time. I read an interview of top dawg and he says greenpoints working with a 3rd release of something that's purple and the male is dead from that cross. I can't recall the name now. But I do know it sounded awesome!


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Oh boy! My alerts are binging away for this?
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE



Peace through seeds man its all about the seeds


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 23, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Just listening you talk you sound like a douche. Guy was just asking for some pics...don't be a snob.


I am a douche. you should just put me on ignore and never consider anything I ever say here for best results. 
guy wasnt just asking for some pics, guy was being skeptical, guys right, as is mine to not comply with it. No means no.

good day,
douche snob


----------



## morgwar (Mar 23, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I don't do social media but if you do it looks like you could get a free pack easy enough with those rewards. Might not even need to make a purchase yet?!
> 
> From what I'm reading it's only a matter of time. I read an interview of top dawg and he says greenpoints working with a 3rd release of something that's purple and the male is dead from that cross. I can't recall the name now. But I do know it sounded awesome!



I'm not a big fan of social media either, but my kids got sneaky and started acounts at their freinds houses so I needed one to shut them down. Fake name and profile except it's a good posting board for advertising my various seed, ammo and hardware vendors. 
I live on a ranch so ammo is necessary lol. Got a great discount on red brand barbed wire with it too.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 23, 2017)

Jamoka (catpiss/stardawg) 28bucks
Another one for the library lol


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Mar 23, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Anyone got reviews on
> 91 Chem #12
> Chemdog 2017
> 91 star
> ...


91 chem 12. 91bx2 and clone only ONYCD #12


----------



## LittleT (Mar 23, 2017)

I am growing the auto chem -dawg from auto seed.i am 4 weeks into bud and got a lot bigger than I expected--I am running under a 400 watt hps.the 5 have outgrown my area .I expected a short stocky plant but not the case here are som pics yesterday---they are starting to smell when I get close and rub against them.they are from 3 to 4 foot tall----I was figuring 18 or so inches these plants are 87 days old today


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Jamoka (catpiss/stardawg) 28bucks
> Another one for the library lol



those should be fire!! that catpiss is tops, and you know I love the dawgs.
working some super skunnk tre gear now, yummy


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 23, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Anyone got reviews on
> 91 Chem #12
> Chemdog 2017
> 91 star
> ...


where do you see these for sale ? link me please?

thank you


----------



## morgwar (Mar 23, 2017)

LittleT said:


> View attachment 3911695 View attachment 3911696 View attachment 3911697 View attachment 3911698 View attachment 3911699 View attachment 3911701 I am growing the auto chem -dawg from auto seed.i am 4 weeks into bud and got a lot bigger than I expected--I am running under a 400 watt hps.the 5 have outgrown my area .I expected a short stocky plant but not the case here are som pics yesterday---they are starting to smell when I get close and rub against them.they are from 3 to 4 foot tall----I was figuring 18 or so inches these plants are 87 days old today



Autos have surprised me
that grow is doing great , I can't tell is that soil or hydro


----------



## LittleT (Mar 23, 2017)

they are growing in one large container with 1- 4 ft cb ft bail of promix ---I was expecting something a lot shorter however I'm not complaining.they are getting molasses water 1 day a week and 4 days later they get advance nutes--root--grow--bloom-- at a rate of 25 mil of each 3 parts per gallon of water--they are very thirsty----1 is almost ready however it started blooming 2 weeks before rest.i will grow again but in single plant per container next time


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 23, 2017)

LittleT said:


> they are growing in one large container with 1- 4 ft cb ft bail of promix ---I was expecting something a lot shorter however I'm not complaining.they are getting molasses water 1 day a week and 4 days later they get advance nutes--root--grow--bloom-- at a rate of 25 mil of each 3 parts per gallon of water--they are very thirsty----1 is almost ready however it started blooming 2 weeks before rest.i will grow again but in single plant per container next time


I bet you could skip the molasses and enjoy better smoke, they look great. 
molasses is awesome in roast beefing


----------



## LittleT (Mar 23, 2017)

I was under the impression that it was for the soil more than the plant!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 23, 2017)

LittleT said:


> I was under the impression that it was for the soil more than the plant!


Best used in a aact to feed microbes.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 23, 2017)

I think that's what he's doin
Dont get too heavy with the molasses though microbes Get lazy and mold and fungus take over


----------



## LittleT (Mar 23, 2017)

ive been using it for years with no problems---when I water I use a lot of water so it keeps everything flushed out.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh yeah sorry I'm used to having to bring that stuff up 
If I'd read you're profile I'd have known 
Probably could teach me a thing or three lol still. Your rocking that auto and it's a good chance for me to see how plants do in a common container


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm about to use some some molasses today to feed some microbes and make a Heisenberg tea to add to my reservoir.
No molasses in the rez though.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I bet you could skip the molasses and enjoy better smoke, they look great.
> molasses is awesome in roast beefing


Yes sir and awesome for brisket


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

Looking at copper Chem on green point seeds site as a good solid chem cross.
I'm beginning to see the cush tie in. And can accept crosses by chemdog himself ie skunk va or Afghani 
Won't even consider snowdawg though it be nice to get the sisters by them selves.
Top dawg and green point 
Hso chem4 is keeping stride,. No scent really until just before the lights come on 
I'll try to get pics out tomorrow.
3x3 grow tent comes in on Friday and 8 vero 10 cobs to run off my scrapped Apollo 400 drivers fans and heat sinks.
So I'll have six vero 18s running 1100 mah each and 4 pairs of vero 10s running 500 may
The 6 vero 18s figure out to 785 ppfd in 2x3 so in 3 x 3 I'll add the 8vero 10s.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Looking at copper Chem on green point seeds site as a good solid chem cross.
> I'm beginning to see the cush tie in. And can accept crosses by chemdog himself ie skunk va or Afghani
> Won't even consider snowdawg though it be nice to get the sisters by them selves.
> Top dawg and green point
> ...


I don't know if you're familiar with the Chem 91 offerings from Ice River Genetics and Insane Seed Posse. I hear they are good, but I don't have experience with them.
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/chem-91-ibl/982
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/insane-chem-91/649

I've got a pack of Sirius (Stardawg X Chemdawg Bx 3) from South Fork Seeds, on day 23 of flower.
http://www.southforkseeds.com/genetic-library/sirius/
So far she is far shorter and bushier than the 2 Greenpoint strains I'm running with them (Starfighter and Deputy).

South Fork uses their Chemdawg Bc3 male on all their crosses. I was told that they focus on the outdoors in there breeding program, producing some very hardy strains, but Sirius has not presented me with any problems indoors.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know if you're familiar with the Chem 91 offerings from Ice River Genetics and Insane Seed Posse. I hear they are good, but I don't have experience with them.
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/chem-91-ibl/982
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/insane-chem-91/649
> 
> ...



Thank you sir I'm checking that out pronto!


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

I can see this will take a while. Lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I can see this will take a while. Lol


BTW, South Fork uses a Chemdawg 4 back cross 3 for their stud.

I want to try their Gasleak strain (Chem 91 X Chemdawg 4 bc3). Once I start buying seeds again.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> BTW, South Fork uses a Chemdawg 4 back cross 3 for their stud.
> 
> I want to try their Gasleak strain (Chem 91 X Chemdawg 4 bc3). Once I start buying seeds again.



Are Those guys are store sales only. Its a bit of a drive but not out of the question.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Are Those guys are store sales only. Its a bit of a drive but not out of the question.


I know Oregon Elite Seeds carries them.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

Firestax has em. Never used them before


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Firestax has em. Never used them before


Me neither I hear they sucking take forever and a day to send you seeds.
OES is good though, I've ordered from them numerous times, plus they carry Top Dawg and many others.


----------



## LittleT (Apr 1, 2017)

ok here is a few pics----trying to figure when this chem-dawg is ready


----------



## morgwar (Apr 1, 2017)

I'd say another day or two but that's me, I like to see more red. But I need more body buzz or I don't feel grounded 
But for head high yes she's ready


----------



## morgwar (Apr 1, 2017)

These will help with the journey, 
copper chem on its way, Chem 4 x (Chem 4/Chem D bx2) gotta be close if not perfect representation


----------



## LittleT (Apr 2, 2017)

i have a couple more so i will cut this one to test--im almost out anyway---


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2017)

ISP Insane 91 is said to be a great representation. Only $65 a pk too


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> ISP Insane 91 is said to be a great representation. Only $65 a pk too



Isp was said to have reliable chm genetics


----------



## LittleT (Apr 4, 2017)

why not just buy the real thing and not a almost like product.-----


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

] I've got hso chemdawg going now three weeks flower
No smell, had a couple days of stink and went quiet
Growing well
The light in the picture is an anjeet chassis running 6 vero 18's at 11 to 1200 ma. This plant was started with a blurple though
Not sure on the structure but the nodes are decent
Some mag issues and leaf irregularities
Couldn't tell ya if it's authentic. It's the regular version

I'm running copper chem next and maybe black gold this one will tie me over
Oh got a Matching male growing in the window


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

LittleT said:


> why not just buy the real thing and not a almost like product.-----


Really only way to get the pure real deal, is clones or feminized 
Now it's confirmed that top dawg, bohdi 
,greenpoint etc are working with the original genetics top dawg looks like he's actually worked with Chemdog the breeder. Greenpoint is running it through him 
IM pretty sure copper and black gold are as close as I'm going to get because topdawg is always out of stock or a humongous price tag
Hso is said to be proper but I couldn't say why
It's an old obsession and twisted story lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Really only way to get the pure real deal, is clones or feminized
> Now it's confirmed that top dawg, bohdi
> ,greenpoint etc are working with the original genetics top dawg looks like he's actually worked with Chemdog the breeder. Greenpoint is running it through him
> IM pretty sure copper and black gold are as close as I'm going to get because topdawg is always out of stock or a humongous price tag
> ...


It takes a bit of research, but with those breeders (including ISP 91) you're on the right track to the "real deal" and any one of those will beat anything bred with ruderalis! 
Now its time to pheno hunt and find your keepers!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> It takes a bit of research, but with those breeders (including ISP 91) you're on the right track to the "real deal" and any one of those will beat anything bred with ruderalis!
> Now its time to pheno hunt and find your keepers!


Pollen chucking will ensue have to have my utimate chem,then diesel, and the ultimate headstash!!!!!! What a year this will be lol


----------



## LittleT (Apr 5, 2017)

here is one of my chem-dawgs from auto-seed---note the chair beside it!!!the top is as big as a small cantilope


----------



## LittleT (Apr 5, 2017)

i also have a few trans siberians also---must be more sativa --long smaller budds--here are pics


----------



## morgwar (Apr 5, 2017)

LittleT said:


> i also have a few trans siberians also---must be more sativa --long smaller budds--here are picsView attachment 3919554 View attachment 3919555 View attachment 3919556


Pretty impressive I must say!
I need to read up on autos I got a freebee blueberry that just didn't need any attention and is a great smoke-- very sativa high


----------



## Luis DD (Apr 5, 2017)

LittleT said:


> ok here is a few pics----trying to figure when this chem-dawg is readyView attachment 3917305 View attachment 3917306 View attachment 3917307 View attachment 3917308


I believe they are not ready now. You can see all the crystals translucent, a couple of them are white, i would wait for half of them to turn milky like, yellow, orange, brown. U could make two harvests, and have a more cerebral part, and a another much body sofa,like.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah gotta be milky, clear won't do anything For ya 
I go 80 90%milky and 5-10 amber for a nice brain buzz and more amber for body


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 5, 2017)

^ my sweet spot too


----------



## LittleT (Apr 5, 2017)

morgwar i tested autos for several breeders in europe for 3 yrs---they supplied the seed i grew and took pics----these are some of the largest autos i have grown .---i too require a strong body high----so im looking for amber!!!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 5, 2017)

LittleT said:


> morgwar i tested autos for several breeders in europe for 3 yrs---they supplied the seed i grew and took pics----these are some of the largest autos i have grown .---i too require a strong body high----so im looking for amber!!!


They are big "hybrid vigor"maybe
Either way worth a second look 
Thanks for the eye opener!


----------



## LittleT (Apr 5, 2017)

i grew a few strains called super autos---none this tall---i grew alot of the purple stuff that came from mossy at afn.mossy developed alot of auto crosses.she and her breeder friends developed many auto flower strains now on the market


----------



## morgwar (Apr 5, 2017)

Well you won't get a convert but definitely a fan
Fills in and produces during veg gaps. Fills in empty spots in rotations and can be 18hr 24hr and 12 hour at any point
Something to think about!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 5, 2017)

Ordered copper on the 1st during the seed drop 4 days not bad at all
I'm really sure to find at least 1 spectacular mom and dad out of copper garlix and possibly black gold


----------



## LittleT (Apr 5, 2017)

not trying to convert you--however if someone sends you new seed to test each month of the year free you dont say no--oh yea i will test your seed if you are gonna send me a few!!!!


----------



## LittleT (Apr 14, 2017)

here is a couple pics of a auto  chem-dawg huge bud----


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Apr 25, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No offense, but one of those people " just take my woevidence.
> 
> btw
> 
> ...





morgwar said:


> Well you won't get a convert but definitely a fan
> Fills in and produces during veg gaps. Fills in empty spots in rotations and can be 18hr 24hr and 12 hour at any point
> Something to think about!





LittleT said:


> i grew a few strains called super autos---none this tall---i grew alot of the purple stuff that came from mossy at afn.mossy developed alot of auto crosses.she and her breeder friends developed many auto flower strains now on the market


Autos look like beaten up baseball mits ugly but do your thing! Best seedbcompany is Lucky Dog And Pisces then TopDawg and a dude from Cali makes hella smokin Chem buds think just letting some gear out to seen, best buds seen of verified cuts , but forget name lol. Skunk logo dont go to the Gram much


----------



## morgwar (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's hso Chem91 8 weeks final smell, after many changes is Pinesol and exhaust pipe with some sulfur 
Finger hash taste like Pinesol and peanut butter lol
The stone from the scissor/finger hash is high! high! high! with a complete pain killer/ body novaCain effect
I am relaxed and engaged
HSO is representing hardcore with this greasy sticky beast 
 

 
She's hanging up now stanking up the place
I'm calling this strain LEGIT


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 30, 2017)

Mullder Skelly said:


> Autos look like beaten up baseball mits ugly but do your thing! Best seedbcompany is Lucky Dog And Pisces then TopDawg and a dude from Cali makes hella smokin Chem buds think just letting some gear out to seen, best buds seen of verified cuts , but forget name lol. Skunk logo dont go to the Gram much


Lucky Dog, isn't that Skunk VA's seedco? Dude won't reply to my Dm on how to purchase his precious Chems.
I'd love to buy some Pisces gear, but I only know to get it through Heirloom Genetics. I never ordered through him can anyone vouch for Heirloom?
That Colombian D from Pisces is in my top 5 of strains that I desire.



morgwar said:


> Here's hso Chem91 8 weeks final smell, after many changes is Pinesol and exhaust pipe with some sulfur
> Finger hash taste like Pinesol and peanut butter lol
> The stone from the scissor/finger hash is high! high! high! with a complete pain killer/ body novaCain effect
> I am relaxed and engaged
> ...


Looking good @morgwar . I could use a pain killer strain ATM. Wonder how it would work for sinus headaches?


----------



## morgwar (Apr 30, 2017)

I'd use this for migraines, not sure if that's the same but it should help!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 30, 2017)

I think I got her a bit early but I need the space for my greenpoint gear, and my tolerance has caught up with what's left of my ak stash
This one's a game changer already, can't wait to try it with a good cure


----------



## LittleT (May 1, 2017)

this is my chem dawg --100 days old ---6 days hanging--trimmed and put in jars yesterday


----------



## morgwar (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

Snowdog and stardawg aka Corey Haim cut. About to see what the fuss is about


----------



## morgwar (May 4, 2017)

Hell yeah baby!!! 
I'd kill to get a hold of a stardawg cut


----------



## morgwar (May 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3936176
> Snowdog and stardawg aka Corey Haim cut. About to see what the fuss is about


Dude you know id straight up cross that to copper. Hell any of them would make a great headstash


----------



## Vato_504 (May 5, 2017)

Motorbreath aka that pressure


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Motorbreath aka that pressure


I hope to be ordering up a pack of them soon, plus some Colombian D and maybe some Blood orange OG.


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2017)

Sinus headache. Washcloth as hot as you can stand. Wring it out and hold tightly above and below eyes. When it cools even a little, more hot water and repeat. Same routine on back of neck. Five minutes or so and this is the best I have found. It works.


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope to be ordering up a pack of them soon, plus some Colombian D and maybe some Blood orange OG.


Where you picking up the pisces gear from?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Where you picking up the pisces gear from?


Heirloom Genetics is who I plan to go through. Seems Firestax is pretty well cleaned out. I did see that logic at the THC Seedbay has a bunch listed as well.


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Heirloom Genetics is who I plan to go through. Seems Firestax is pretty well cleaned out. I did see that logic at the THC Seedbay has a bunch listed as well.


Cool thanks!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope to be ordering up a pack of them soon, plus some Colombian D and maybe some Blood orange OG.


Don't come on here much, but can't vouch for self but have stock of Jimmy's pisces and free shipping plus other selections, give us shout on IG and go from there thx


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2017)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Don't come on here much, but can't vouch for self but have stock of Jimmy's pisces and free shipping plus other selections, give us shout on IG and go from there thx


Thanks @HeirLoom GarGz I've got your in stock list from you and I'm just waiting to get my funds in order.
It'll be soon, real soon.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Cool thanks!


The seedbank is a scam! Fake or not approved by Pisces !! Ask them them selfs Pisces


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks @HeirLoom GarGz I've got your in stock list from you and I'm just waiting to get my funds in order.
> It'll be soon, real soon.


Ohh never a rush!! Take all time you need, have good day!!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Heirloom Genetics is who I plan to go through. Seems Firestax is pretty well cleaned out. I did see that logic at the THC Seedbay has a bunch listed as well.[/QUO. Sorry seedbay is not legit Pisces and stole from them do not order!! Don't care where get just not them you be ripped off


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

No doubt I was gonna hit you up, waiting on follow request. Haha seedbay was out of the question!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> No doubt I was gonna hit you up, waiting on follow request. Haha seedbay was out of the question!


Sorry what's name there? Have so many and try keep lowest possible page of followers cause get less time on customer service. What's name I'll look now. Thanks HG


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Sorry what's name there? Have so many and try keep lowest possible page of followers cause get less time on customer service. What's name I'll look now. Thanks HG


I sent you a PM


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2017)

What do you guys think of Nspecta's Chem crosses?
I just ordered Pirates Of The Emerald Triangle's Chem 91 X Pakistani Chitral Kush and Chem D X Pakistani Chitral Kush from GLO for $65 a pack.
I'm growing out his WiFi #43 X Pakistani Chitral Kush. I'm 4 weeks into flower and these girls are vigorous beasts! 
I'm excited to see how the PCK will react with the Chems.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> What do you guys think of Nspecta's Chem crosses?
> I just ordered Pirates Of The Emerald Triangle's Chem 91 X Pakistani Chitral Kush and Chem D X Pakistani Chitral Kush from GLO for $65 a pack.
> I'm growing out his WiFi #43 X Pakistani Chitral Kush. I'm 4 weeks into flower and these girls are vigorous beasts!
> I'm excited to see how the PCK will react with the Chems.


He's a very smart skilled breeder, have not tried but think his breeding isn't the worry it be what do like to smoke , or pick your style and sure be ok! Skilled man he is


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 15, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Lucky Dog, isn't that Skunk VA's seedco? Dude won't reply to my Dm on how to purchase his precious Chems.
> I'd love to buy some Pisces gear, but I only know to get it through Heirloom Genetics. I never ordered through him can anyone vouch for Heirloom?
> That Colombian D from Pisces is in my top 5 of strains that I desire.
> 
> ...


Lucky dog is slowly releasing , can get em the strains are sooo good don't think in rush but going be big and gonna lend hand soon helping be great the headband Krush is the flame


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2017)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Lucky dog is slowly releasing , can get em the strains are sooo good don't think in rush but going be big and gonna lend hand soon helping be great the headband Krush is the flame


I can hardly wait! Dm coming your way later.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2017)

I'll be popping some of these while I wait for a restock of the Colombian D and Motorbreath @HeirLoom GarGz.
Things are going to heat up in my homeroom.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Thank you sir I'm checking that out pronto!


Picked up ice river chem 91 ibl. 
I was looking for a good chem 91 to use in my diesel project we'll see how it goes. May cross it to hso chem 91


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 6, 2017)

I bought 5 CD seeds from a store which had loose bulk seeds of various strains and which said "Seedsman" on the stick-on label of the baggie. So I can't vouch for the lineage, but my point is that the seedlings were the worst looking mangy ass little hempy bastards I've ever seen so I chucked them the fuck out. It was seriously, seriously bad looking, and right next to other seedlings I started at the same time, from Nirvana, which looked perfect.

Not to mention that if you ever watch the video from Humboldt Seeds, or whatever the hell they're called, when they get to that plant they clearly state "very susceptible to bud rot and powdery mildew". If those seeds were the real strain, and if that statement by the sellers is accurate, then I fail to see the appeal. I've also seen analysis results in analytical 360 and they're just average. I suspect that the manginess and mold susceptibility is due to the long term inbreeding. It's probably only good as a breeder, much like SK#1 and NL. On their own, too low in vigor.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 6, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I bought 5 CD seeds from a store which had loose bulk seeds of various strains and which said "Seedsman" on the stick-on label of the baggie. So I can't vouch for the lineage, but my point is that the seedlings were the worst looking mangy ass little hempy bastards I've ever seen so I chucked them the fuck out. It was seriously, seriously bad looking, and right next to other seedlings I started at the same time, from Nirvana, which looked perfect.
> 
> Not to mention that if you ever watch the video from Humboldt Seeds, or whatever the hell they're called, when they get to that plant they clearly state "very susceptible to bud rot and powdery mildew". If those seeds were the real strain, and if that statement by the sellers is accurate, then I fail to see the appeal. I've also seen analysis results in analytical 360 and they're just average. I suspect that the manginess and mold susceptibility is due to the long term inbreeding. It's probably only good as a breeder, much like SK#1 and NL. On their own, too low in vigor.


Got mine in a breeders pack or wooden box. Grew fast stunk up my house, pictures of it a page back or so on this thread. 
Not sure about the stuff you got but I'm keeping mine lol. 
I've been puffing on this stuff for a while and I've got nooo complaint. 
Never heard of ice river, kind of a leap of faith!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh and bud rot doesnt happen in Nevada lol I have to run 2 humidifiers to keep the room at 44 rh in july


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Oh and bud rot doesnt happen in Nevada lol I have to run 2 humidifiers to keep the room at 44 rh in july


Okay I guess you're good then. It may be a good strain when you get the right version. I don't know what the hell that Seedsman version was but probably not a good one. There's CD 91, CD 99, probably some others.


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 6, 2017)

Try Highgrade Seeds...


----------



## morgwar (Jun 6, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Okay I guess you're good then. It may be a good strain when you get the right version. I don't know what the hell that Seedsman version was but probably not a good one. There's CD 91, CD 99, probably some others.


I got something similar when they were sold out everywhere and went through seedsupreme. 
wierd little white seeds 3 days after sprout killed em all for looking ruddy like autos. Seedsman is suprising though, always came through for me


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 6, 2017)

Well the label said Seedsman but could have come from anywhere. Maybe originally from Seedsman and then reseeded by some grower for some extra bucks, but without adequate pheno hunting, just random seeding.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 7, 2017)

Just ordered recently Tropicana trails from oni seed co it's chem trail x trop cookies. Also garlic break from thugpug it's a chemdog cross and girlscout cookies x mendobreath


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 7, 2017)

BTW another reason I wasn't eager to grow out the scrawny looking CD seedlings is pretty much every description says it stinks to high heaven. So bud rot and PM prone AND reeks like hell. Why does that not sound appealing to me? Only reason I bought the seeds was because of the reputed potency but after further consideration I don't think it's worth it. I'll just find another potent strain without all those downsides.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 7, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> BTW another reason I wasn't eager to grow out the scrawny looking CD seedlings is pretty much every description says it stinks to high heaven. So bud rot and PM prone AND reeks like hell. Why does that not sound appealing to me? Only reason I bought the seeds was because of the reputed potency but after further consideration I don't think it's worth it. I'll just find another potent strain without all those downsides.


Good call dude! Chemdawg is notorious for heavy odor, everybody has their preferences, and Chemdog is NOT something you want to grow with nosey nieghbors. 
That being said you won't find a true chem on the cheap. Hso chem is about as inexpensive as they come for a reasonably good expression of chem. 
To each their own, I personally HATE Haze strains and found out again last weekend why. Heart palpatatioins, heavy paranoia, panic, and a terrible mental funk. 
Same as when I drink vodka or for other people tequila. We all have differing brain chemistry.


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 7, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> I just found the ubc chemo cut waitngbon the seeds to come,spose to b dope


Ur just getting a bx'ed version of the ubc chemo strain. The original or claimed original is floating around the vancouver bc area and it is and always was clone only, I grow that plant regularly and it's nowhere close to joti's (which is the closest to the original but still fire). I did grow out a pack of ubc chemo that I believe was from medman(pretty sure) and it was really great but far from David suzuki's strain.

Post up your grow, it would be nice to get a line on a solid chemo in seed form since this 40+ year old clone only strain has gotta be dieing in potency....plus $20-25 a clone is fuckin insane!


----------



## 18B (Jun 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'll skip rez but VGS might have gotten lucky his stuff is pretty popular.
> Decision wise it's looking like several hundred dollars investment but that's nothing new.
> Green thumb passes the litmus test despite what's said about it, too many yeas and not enough nays. And of course there's chems word on arjan.
> So it's 1.arjan, greenhouse
> 2. VGS C4DD (Chem D x C4D) 3. topdawg.4.greenthumb 5. Matt riot.


If I were you...I would have some random bag of birdseed for #5 and Matt riot #6...


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

18B said:


> If I were you...I would have some random bag of birdseed for #5 and Matt riot #6...


That was a while ago lol!
Learned a lot about the strain since then if ya keep reading. 
But yeah bird seed


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 8, 2017)

Matt sells seeds? wow, I used to chat with him when he was a kid I think 

morgwar- stinky strains are no challenge if you have the coin for those big scrubber. I have to keep four of them full time in the flower room, and a bigger one outside of the flower room in the barn....but yeah, no smell outside the barn with two rooms full of 98% Chemdo/awg goodness. Its sooo thick inside though when I shut down for maintenance it makes your head swirl.
I honestly dont see myself ever wasting my time on any but the chem lines again. chem 4/hybrids are gods among any other imo
Tahoe Og is holding on here but has been reduced to one copy in veg, topped for months but not flowered..so....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2017)

IMO, the real stink comes when its time to chop and hang. Even the trim bin can get overpowering. This is one of those areas I think some newer growers may overlook. A scrubber for the drying area is a must if you have neighbors or guests that tend to show up unannounced.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> IMO, the real stink comes when its time to chop and hang. Even the trim bin can get overpowering. This is one of those areas I think some newer growers may overlook. A scrubber for the drying area is a must if you have neighbors or guests that tend to show up unannounced.


yeah, I used to grow in my office and have a left over tent in the closet with space for a hanging rack table, trays etc. I keep a medium sized can full time in there and a dehumidifier and an ac unit in the room if needed. I hang the rack from a digi scale for legal reference . 
I also record/jam in there so I'm sure music is important to drying plants too, works for me


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Truthfully the only reason I'd need it is to keep from smelling like it at work, and really that isn't a big deal anymore with Nevadas laws. 
The wife gets upset if the house smells like a muskrat lovefest lol
But I love it and ten acres between neighbors out here keeps it quiet


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yeah, I used to grow in my office and have a left over tent in the closet with space for a hanging rack table, trays etc. I keep a medium sized can full time in there and a dehumidifier and an ac unit in the room if needed. I hang the rack from a digi scale for legal reference .
> I also record/jam in there so I'm sure music is important to drying plants too, works for me


Oh yeah That earlier response was to the chem hater.
Honestly chem you sound like you have the setup I'm trying to put together
I'm waiting on the state to get its production licening figured out.
Would have gone medical but IM a bit of a gun nut, and that would have ended my cc permit and stifled my other addiction


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2017)

Haha. I dry in a tent as well and the tent just happens to be located in a back room we turned into a studio. My daughter jams in there daily. Carol Kaye is her absolute idol.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Haha. I dry in a tent as well and the tent just happens to be located in a back room we turned into a studio. My daughter jams in there daily. Carol Kaye is her absolute idol.


Carol's work with Nancy sinatra was lovely. I look to her and Les Claypool for true funk. 
Id still play but cut the flexor tendon and nerve on my right index in a rototiller nightmare. They reconnected it but I have to use a pick now. Not worth it


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> BTW another reason I wasn't eager to grow out the scrawny looking CD seedlings is pretty much every description says it stinks to high heaven. So bud rot and PM prone AND reeks like hell. Why does that not sound appealing to me? Only reason I bought the seeds was because of the reputed potency but after further consideration I don't think it's worth it. I'll just find another potent strain without all those downsides.


 
This donkey was grown in our rainy spring @60%rh no bud rot whatsoever. Hso chem 91 original breeder pack


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Haha. I dry in a tent as well and the tent just happens to be located in a back room we turned into a studio. My daughter jams in there daily. Carol Kaye is her absolute idol.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh and 5.8 zips dried and cured.
Smokes and vapes tasty enough to smack yo momma!
A permanent addition to my garden no doubt


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 8, 2017)

Gentlemen... How about garlic breath from Thug pug or chem trails x Tropicana cookies for best chem? Just popped those beans what do you guys Think? Hopefully find a good pheno in eaxh


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Gentlemen... How about garlic breath from Thug pug or chem trails x Tropicana cookies for best chem? Just popped those beans what do you guys Think? Hopefully find a good pheno in eaxh


Have to try em. Garlic breath sounds promising. I avoid cookies but that's just me.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Have to try em. Garlic breath sounds promising. I avoid cookies but that's just me.


Why do you say that


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Why do you say that


I hear things, but if I don't have facts I keep it to myself
I don't have facts


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 8, 2017)

I played with cookies for a year. we bored of it but thought it was at least tasty and produced strong effects, just not the vibe I seek


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 8, 2017)

What do I look for in a chem? My first time on the hunt and I think I have good genes and breeders to play with


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2017)

Those pots are realy neat, they are from the guy that markets the NPK series of nutrients.
I think they have one shortcoming. The top two inches or so should not be perforated, or less perforated otherwise it dries out much faster than the rest of the root ball.
This is based on an experiment I am running at the moment using foam lined perforated bags.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Carol's work with Nancy sinatra was lovely. I look to her and Les Claypool for true funk.
> Id still play but cut the flexor tendon and nerve on my right index in a rototiller nightmare. They reconnected it but I have to use a pick now. Not worth it


Rototiller nightmare sounds brutal!

I've popped some Chem D S1 X Bubba's and a few of the seedling are doing strange things. They've popped the shell and shot down a taproot but the plant won't pull up towards the light.
Inbred I tell you.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Ice rivers got some fancy packaging. 
Love the tin and the seeds are healthy
5 chill factor Freebies. 
Can't find any documentation on the chem 91 ("ibl") on the website. Gonna send out some emails. 
BTW kudos to seedbank of humanity 
72 hours from order and on my doorstep


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking back on my first posts I realize I had 0 knowledge on Chem Dawg and will make no claim to being knowledgeable now. 
But the learning process is sweet as hell.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 8, 2017)

Has anyone grown Loud,s Sour Diesel, kind of looks pretty good but I don't know if it falls into this category...


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What do I look for in a chem? My first time on the hunt and I think I have good genes and breeders to play with


I think for everyone it's different. 
I'm looking for a Pinesol gasoline with burnt wood and charcoal scent 
Bushy indica, tight hard dense buds. 
Depends on the pheno really 
The one I described is my hso 91
My copper is way different. (Chem 4 x chem4 x Chem D bx2) Tall but with good node spacing. The smell is very hard to describe


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I think for everyone it's different.
> I'm looking for a Pinesol gasoline with burnt wood and charcoal scent
> Bushy indica, tight hard dense buds.
> Depends on the pheno really
> ...





Thai_Lights said:


> Gentlemen... How about garlic breath from Thug pug or chem trails x Tropicana cookies for best chem? Just popped those beans what do you guys Think? Hopefully find a good pheno in eaxh


I believe the ChemDawg's to be a mostly Sativa/Indica hybrid with Chem 91 and Sour Diesel being more Sativa expressions and The Chem D and 4 reunion strain more Indica but still a Sativa leaning cross.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I believe the ChemDawg's to be a mostly Sativa/Indica hybrid with Chem 91 and Sour Diesel being more Sativa expressions and The Chem D and 4 reunion strain more Indica but still a Sativa leaning cross.


There ya go dead on, except sour d for me any way leans huge to indica


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 9, 2017)

Ima all over that chem 4 moth ball napthalene pine floor cleaner nasal itch one hitter between the eyes heavy chest on 2nd hit, chinese eyes soar jaws from laughing on 4th hit. I don't recall the 3rd hit...it was before my snack and meal I think though. 
Chem 91 is close to taste but a heavier indicated hit


----------



## morgwar (Jun 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Ima all over that chem 4 moth ball napthalene pine floor cleaner nasal itch one hitter between the eyes heavy chest on 2nd hit, chinese eyes soar jaws from laughing on 4th hit. I don't recall the 3rd hit...it was before my snack and meal I think though.
> Chem 91 is close to taste but a heavier indicated hit


NAPTHALENE! YES moth balls


----------



## morgwar (Jun 9, 2017)

I couldn't put my finger on it copper smells like napthalene, perfect description!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 10, 2017)

I believe 
Copper to be in the running for my Holy Grails. I have no right ot believe this yet because mine not even sexed yet and only have a few for lack of room this moment. Gu jacked up my whole line up coupled with my impatience to sample everything Gu/Chem, be sure to have viable copies in place just in case...my plant numbers are maxed hours after each harvest these days. Copper Chem was my last strain planted, still couple months out. But I have some great opinions on her and they match my expectations


----------



## morgwar (Jun 10, 2017)

Pics dont do my copper justice. I believe it is the chem grail though. 
My girls get cut for clones tonight and up potted to 7 gal from 2 gal on monday
They are feeding heavy and have eaten all the supersoil. 
Copper is like an alien in the cab with the diesels. Wouldn't think they're related by looking at em


----------



## Craigson (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> View attachment 3910067 View attachment 3910070
> 
> A big piece of the puzzle. Got a months wait on a new batch of supersoil and these are going in.


What bank did you find these at?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2017)

If Black Gold is somewhat representative of Chem traits.........OK, want more like it! A lot more. Really!


----------



## higher self (Jul 2, 2017)

Day 47 on Insane Chem 91. She smells like the pheno #1 "Chemical Smells / Diesel Fuel with hints of Fruit / Citrus with Sweet & Sour undertones" Though its not the loudest im pretty much getting those kinda smells.

Says this one runs 67 days which trips me out because they still have 2-3 wks left to ripen up even more. Gonna be some kill


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Craigson said:


> What bank did you find these at?


Green point but I think I answered on another thread lol 
Its still available some places


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 2, 2017)

Chem d x girlscout cookies reversed. The stem rub is intimidating and I can't really put a scent on it. Chemy for sure but just down right offensive.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

hillbill said:


> If Black Gold is somewhat representative of Chem traits.........OK, want more like it! A lot more. Really!


Its 91x chem4 x chem4 x Chem D bx x Chem 4 x chem4 x Chem D bx. 
It does have a sliver of affie in it but all its missing is chem sis to make it a full blown every pheno CheM.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Chem d x girlscout cookies reversed. The stem rub is intimidating and I can't really put a scent on it. Chemy for sure but just down right offensive.



Is that your cross ? Either way nice man!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> Day 47 on Insane Chem 91. She smells like the pheno #1 "Chemical Smells / Diesel Fuel with hints of Fruit / Citrus with Sweet & Sour undertones" Though its not the loudest im pretty much getting those kinda smells.
> 
> Says this one runs 67 days which trips me out because they still have 2-3 wks left to ripen up even more. Gonna be some kill
> 
> View attachment 3971216


HSO 91 was very similar to what you described. Less fruit but sweet


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 2, 2017)

Morg- it's a thugpug cross


----------



## higher self (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> HSO 91 was very similar to what you described. Less fruit but sweet


It's more chemical cleaning citrus diesel in a with a sweet n sour effect on the nose. Not the loudest like I said but if my temps were cooler terps would be a little louder.

Some better pics


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2017)

Just what is a Chemdog taste? Just what is OGKush taste? Pretty much have a handle on Blueberry and Bubblegum though.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 7, 2018)

Me


HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Sorry what's name there? Have so many and try keep lowest possible page of followers cause get less time on customer service. What's name I'll look now. Thanks HG


Me too . I have been trying to follow you on ig. I have a request . Looking forward to your page .


----------



## simcoeslayer (May 9, 2018)

I have elite kings genetics chem91skva x isp chem 91 bx3 growing now
Got 5 girls on day 39 of flower and they reeek!!


----------



## simcoeslayer (May 9, 2018)

I guess they are bx4’s
I took a nice stinky well structured male and poiilinated the 3 best/most similar females bottom branches
Ill sprout about 30 in the fall and so ill pheno hunt for the most potent and keep a mom


----------



## morgwar (May 9, 2018)

simcoeslayer said:


> I guess they are bx4’s
> I took a nice stinky well structured male and poiilinated the 3 best/most similar females bottom branches
> Ill sprout about 30 in the fall and so a pheno gunt for the most potent and keep a mom


That plant sounds like fire man!

Ill be running a top dawg 91chem12, f2, X cali sour d reg f1, 25 plant discovery run starting mid july if it's sexually stable I'll take it to f4 and cross it to a dark heart sour d clone a few times.
If it's a problem cross I'll go back to my topdawg 91chem 12 f2s and run them to f4 and cross to the dark heart diesel a couple times. I might throw a skva clone in if I can still get a verified cut by then.
I'm pushing for sulfur/rotten/dumpsterfire/ burnt rubber stench definitive diesel.
I don't post here much.
My take on chem genetics has changed drastically. 
I'll be working a TD chemstar x gp copper chem cross, multiple generations for an end all, be all, chem dog as well.


----------

